

That Time an Air Force F-16 and an Army Missile Battery Fought Each Other - sampo
https://medium.com/war-is-boring/that-time-an-air-force-f-16-and-an-army-missile-battery-fought-each-other-bb89d7d03b7d

======
anigbrowl
Shallow but interesting: _U.S. commanders ordered safety measures. They barred
Patriot crews from placing their missile launchers on fully automatic modes.
They told pilots to use the more-reliable non-encrypted IFF. The Army promised
it would fix the Patriots._

------
simonblack
The modern armies rely too much on technology. Yes, it gives you an edge, but
it is also a two-edged sword. That's why the old-fashioned insurgent armies of
men with human eyes and an AK47 often outfight the soldiers with all the bells
and whistles.

The Wehrmacht was very high-tech compared to the Red Army in the 1940s, but
the Soviets (as did the Americans on the Western Front) threw quantity rather
than quality at the Wehrmacht, and destroyed it. True, they lost a lot of
stuff and men, but they won.

As Stalin said,"Quantity has a Quality all of its own." It's no good having
men or equipment that has a 100-to-1 kill ratio, if the enemy can throw 101 at
them.

